# New beekeeper in Bastrop County Texas



## Aina (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello, friends! I'm a new beekeeper in Bastrop County, Texas, not far from Austin. I'm looking forward to learning more about my new hobby.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome! There is certainly a lot to learn.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## beewitched (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome! I'm from Lagrange - what kind of hive do you have?


----------

